# Interesting News About Redfish



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theled...s-input-on-redfish-rules-at-public-workshops/

Workshops around the state to discuss the possibility of increasing the bag limit from one fish to two fish in the north and possibly in southwest as well.

Wow! This is pretty amazing if you ask me. It's not often they increase our catch limits.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ours is still *5* fish per person per day 14-23inches.


----------



## itzafamilyaffair (Jul 30, 2010)

That would be great!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*For some of us....*

Think if it goes through areas south of Pasco county and Flagler county will still fall under the 1 fish per day rule.

























;9


----------



## LASTCAST (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes that would be great here in Texas The bag I believe is 3 20-26 wish they would lower the slot a couple inches!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Texas Redfish*



LASTCAST said:


> Yes that would be great here in Texas The bag I believe is 3 20-26 wish they would lower the slot a couple inches!


I thought that Texas allowed one 'trophy' redfish with tag. I could be wrong. C2


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

Why does everyone in Florida refer to Red Drum as Red "FISH". Every book, newspaper and major fishing magizine refers to them as DRUM which they are.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes they do and ......*



stumpp said:


> Why does everyone in Florida refer to Red Drum as Red "FISH". Every book, newspaper and major fishing magizine refers to them as DRUM which they are.


*Everyone in Va,NC refers to (Red Drum) as Channel Bass I dont know why???

People in some parts refer to Speckled perch as Sockilet or Crappie or Specks. I dont know why???

But then again a Marine Biologist, may ask why they are not refered by their proper scientific name?

Next time you go to (Waffle house) instead of Eggs ask for the scrambled baby chickens >afterall that is what they are*


----------



## DANO (May 11, 2008)

LASTCAST said:


> Yes that would be great here in Texas The bag I believe is 3 20-26 wish they would lower the slot a couple inches!


The "slot" size here in Texas is 20 - 28 with 1 red ( over the size limit ) as long as it is tagged with the tag that comes with your fishing license. Then you can turn the properly filled out tag into TP&W with $3 added you can get another oversized tag. Someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## johnfitz46 (Apr 13, 2010)

stumpp said:


> Why does everyone in Florida refer to Red Drum as Red "FISH". Every book, newspaper and major fishing magizine refers to them as DRUM which they are.


Every time I say Red Drum I feel like I'm talking about The Shining. I kinda doubt that's the reason for most, but that's why I never say it. 

Plus then I can catch some redfish and some bluefish and have some Dr Suess memories.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

don't you mean spot-tailed bass?


----------



## jrjcrf150f (Oct 21, 2010)

johnfitz46 said:


> Every time I say Red Drum I feel like I'm talking about The Shining. I kinda doubt that's the reason for most, but that's why I never say it.
> 
> Plus then I can catch some redfish and some bluefish and have some Dr Suess memories.


Haha great reply


----------

